
Google DeepMind is building a blockchain-style system for healthcare - rusht
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/google-deepminds-untrendy-blockchain-play-make-actually-useful/?mbid=social_twitter
======
mtgx
Except for the part where it's not actually a blockchain?

By that definition, Certificate Transparency is also a blockchain.
Except...it's not.

I also like how they make a big deal about the "trusted" hospitals and
whatnot. As if hospitals couldn't possibly be sabotaged.

The whole point of blockchain is that it's a network of _untrusted_ users.
That's one of its main features. Having a "trusted" network is almost a
downside, from this point of view. The certificate authorities are also a
"trusted" network. But I think we've learned by now just how "trustworthy"
they can be.

